# Whats a Good Competition Knife?



## nehemiahl (Jun 21, 2014)

Whats a good competition knife for slicing brisket then one for slicing ribs?


----------



## foamheart (Jun 21, 2014)

Any knife that is sharp, easily cleaned, and has a good handle to grip, especially when cutting greasy foods.

I am currently thinking about a "Bubba Blade". I mean how can ya go wrong with a name like that??

http://www.bubbablade.com/itemdetail-9-inchstiffie.htm

Full tang w/ a hand guard and I was thinking about the flex blade would be nice to bone out butts.


----------



## glocksrock (Jun 23, 2014)

12" Victorinox Fibrox handle slicer. Would be perfect for slicing ribs and brisket, and anything else. It's super sharp, easy to clean, and not too expensive. They also make the same knife with a granton edge, but it costs more and probably wouldn't perform any better. The fibrox handles are really great too, I highly reccomend them.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 23, 2014)

glocksrock said:


> 12" Victorinox Fibrox handle slicer. Would be perfect for slicing ribs and brisket, and anything else. It's super sharp, easy to clean, and not too expensive. They also make the same knife with a granton edge, but it costs more and probably wouldn't perform any better. The fibrox handles are really great too, I highly reccomend them.


+1 Those are great knives, they actually do use a good carbon steel for the blades, but a lot of people frown on them because of the plastic handles.... lol. Bang for the buck a great blade all around.


----------



## venture (Jun 23, 2014)

I have three knifes from the Forschner line by Victorinox.

I agree with Johnny. They are a great knife for a reasonable price.  As good, in my opinion, as knives for which I paid many times their price.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## joe black (Feb 22, 2015)

These are very good knives and hold their edge very well.  I would go for the Granton edge for brisket as it allows a thin slice without tearing.  A Santoku style is good for ribs.  It has a heavier and stiffer blade to better separate the ribs and works better with ant gristle that may remain.


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 22, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Any knife that is sharp, easily cleaned, and has a good handle to grip, especially when cutting greasy foods.
> 
> I am currently thinking about a "Bubba Blade". I mean how can ya go wrong with a name like that??
> 
> ...


Lot of less than favorable reviews on Amazon on a couple of the bubbablade knifes I looked at...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 22, 2015)

I am looking at this for an electric. I have the Slicer above with the Granton edge and wood handle. The handle gets slippery when greasy so go with the plastic. The granton edge performs ok but with the knife being 15 years old and sharpened a couple times a year, the edge is worn to the point that the edge is into the depressions. The edge is sharp but looks more like a serrated knife than a straight edge. As thin as the knife is, I would skip the granton if I was going to replace the one I have


----------



## smokesontuesday (Mar 26, 2015)

glocksrock said:


> 12" Victorinox Fibrox handle slicer. Would be perfect for slicing ribs and brisket, and anything else. It's super sharp, easy to clean, and not too expensive. They also make the same knife with a granton edge, but it costs more and probably wouldn't perform any better. The fibrox handles are really great too, I highly reccomend them.


This would definitely be my choice for slicing brisket (or anything boneless you want to slice like pork loin, etc.). It's what I use on a regular basis for those tasks.

For ribs I use a 10" Victorinox Chef with Fibrox for the same reason someone else recommended the Santoku. The slicer will handle ribs 98% of the time but for that 2% the extra blade heft of the Chef (and given my little bit of experience with Santokus they'd do just as well) makes dealing with bones or gristle that much easier.













51gBuYljgfL._SL1400_.jpg



__ smokesontuesday
__ Mar 26, 2015


----------

